# Cannot open the message catalog "man" for locale...

## reMod

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Nachdem ich mein Gentoo auf Deutsch umgestellt habe, erscheint bei den man-Pages immer folgender Fehler:

 *Quote:*   

> Cannot open the message catalog "man" for locale "de_DE.UTF-8"
> 
> (NLSPATH="<none>")

 

Was kann ich dagegen tun?

Vielleicht hilft das weiter:

```
$ echo $NLSPATH

$

$ echo $LANG

de_DE.UTF-8

$ cat /etc/locale.gen

[...]

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

$ cat /etc/make.conf | grep LINGUAS

LINGUAS="de en"

$ emerge --info | grep LINGUAS

[...] LINGUAS="de en" [...]
```

Viele Grüße

reMod

----------

## arfe

locale-gen

----------

## reMod

Schon 25 Mal gemacht.

----------

## Max Steel

Was steht denn in deiner /etc/locale.gen?

----------

## Josef.95

Was gibt denn ein 

```
locale -a
```

aus?

----------

## reMod

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Was steht denn in deiner /etc/locale.gen?

 

```
$ cat /etc/locale.gen

[...]

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8 
```

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Was gibt denn ein 
> 
> ```
> locale -a
> ```
> ...

 

```
$ locale -a

C

POSIX

de_DE.utf8

en_US.utf8
```

Hoffentlich kann mir wer weiterhelfen...

----------

## mv

Zwei Schüsse ins Blaue: LANG=de_DE.utf8 (statt de_DE.UTF-8 - keine Ahnung, ob das äquivalent ist).

Vielleicht einmal /usr/share/man/de.UTF-8/man1 anlegen, wenn es nicht existiert.

Ein workaround ist sicher, man mit USE=-nls zu kompilieren.

----------

## reMod

Habe es nochmal neu compiliert, jetzt scheint es zu klappen...

Danke für Eure Tipps!  :Smile: 

----------

